# Crayfish



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Although I seldom fish for bass could not resist trying to tie lifelike crawdad.

This all started trying to imitate real small cratfish 2-4 weeks old and an almost translucent green in color ( a deadly big bluegill bait by the way ).

Anyway after getting a pretty close match to the young ones decided to try tying a more mature " dad " This was the result


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

That's a cool, unique imitation. Are those mono-eyes? How is the fly weighted?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Plastic eye and weighted with .o25 lead wire wrapped length of hook.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice. What's the underbody look like? By August I expect you to post many photos of smallies with that thing hanging from their lip.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I catch a few smallies every year but rarely target them. Last year I did manage a 4 1/2 pounder on a rod I built for panfish.

Its a spinning rod 6'-6" built on a 2 weight fly rod blank. I call it my "flea " rod. She had me all over the boat and I was amazed she never tangled in the anchor rope. She also leaped the classic smallmouth jumps several times.

I released her without taking out of water and she recovered quickly.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice pattern. Have you tested it in the water yet to see if it swims with the hook point up?

This was my first ever crayfish pattern, & I was disappointed to find out it swam upside down...


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

i have been very leary about unvailing this pattern, so here you guys go. i have spent almost 2 years of tying and error to get to this point.of all the flys that i have tied this pattern is what im most proud of. the carp below was taken on this fly


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

my CRG yabby destroys smallmouth, but also have caught white perch, chubs, gills with it


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

crg, your pattern looks great. I'm sure it fishes well since you claim high numbers on it. For doubters, I would think the felt/foam shell and legs would counteract (give bouyancy to the fly) the effect of the unique, flat dumbell weighted tail just enough to raise the front end off the bottom when the fly hits the stream bed. Nicely done.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

Intracoastal said:


> crg, your pattern looks great. I'm sure it fishes well since you claim high numbers on it. For doubters, I would think the felt/foam shell and legs would counteract (give bouyancy to the fly) the effect of the unique, flat dumbell weighted tail just enough to raise the front end off the bottom when the fly hits the stream bed. Nicely done.


exactly, to imitate a crayfish in a defensive position, trying to protect itself from being a meal


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lessened material so it sinks faster & right side up...


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

fallen513 said:


> Lessened material so it sinks faster & right side up...


excellant photo, my only advice is to tie it with the hook point up, get less snags going across the bottom


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, common sense told me not to tie them that way but I started convincing myself I'd fish it 8" off the bottom instead of _on_ the bottom. I knew I was kidding myself & this thing is gonna snag every cast.  At least it looks like a damn crawdad! haha!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Since this is the "OFFICIAL" crayfish thread, I'm going to update my pattern again & post the new improved version when I get around to it... 

Everybody else, submit your craw patterns too!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I got a few that works well for everything, using the right materials, laying the weight where its most important so it dont roll over un-naturally like having to much weight toward the hook eye will do this as it will just spiral out of control. Best way is to put the weight on the bottom and where the shank starts to curve so hook will ride up as you strip or drift it thru a hole. This has been posted before so will show how a very simple fly that looks naturally without all the extra materials which is unneccessary.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

F Dog that is a nice pattern. Makes a lot of sense. 


Thanks for sharing, I will have to tie some up...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I just use a brown wooley bugger or a orange/brown clouser to imitate my crayfish. not even sure if thats what that clouser imitates but both catch smallies thats for sure!!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes that will work just fine FA69, it has the profile and shape of a moving crayfish. We can all keep on making realistic patterns but day in and day out, buggers with rubber legs is what I will put on first and only use realistic patterns when water levels are very low toward the end of summer or in crystal clear water I normally fish. Spending to much time on a fly that is sure to get hung up in the rock is to much for me. I would rather tie up some simple flies although they are really nice to look at.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Yes that will work just fine FA69, it has the profile and shape of a moving crayfish. We can all keep on making realistic patterns but day in and day out, buggers with rubber legs is what I will put on first and only use realistic patterns when water levels are very low toward the end of summer or in crystal clear water I normally fish. *Spending to much time on a fly that is sure to get hung up in the rock is to much for me. I would rather tie up some simple flies although they are really nice to look at*.


Amen to that, well-said.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I am tying up some modified Madonna flies with twin tails which is talked about in Kelly Galloups book on modern streamers. They are so easy to make and is stated that they are good imitiation for craws pattern. Just thought I mention this as they look darn good.


----------



## PACC (Mar 4, 2010)

First attempt at crawdad.


----------



## PACC (Mar 4, 2010)

Trying this again.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

PACC said:


> Trying this again.


FAILx2. 



LOL


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

PACC said:


> Trying this again.




Right click the image wherever it is online (your album or another thread), copy image address. In your response, click the little yellow box with the mountain in it...right click in the text field & paste. Submit reply.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

went out the other day after class for my first smallie venture this season. took my 4wt and my crayfish pattern from a post below. lost two smallies on it, caught a sucker, a chub, and 3 smallies on it. of the three smallies 2 were 12-13" and the one in the pic was 16.5" my buddy caught 3 as well with his biggest being about 14", not a bad 3 hrs on the hoga


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great fish. Very nice color!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet Report!


----------

